# Wedge-Loc T-post bracing



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

In the Kencove catalog they list a product called the Wedge-Loc T-post brace. It is a system that uses collars and sockets to enable a person installing fenceing to be able to use t-posts for corner braces, corner bracing as well as hortizontal bracing. We are going to be fencing in a few acres this fall and have an abundance of t-posts and thought about trying this system out. For those of you with the spring/summer Kencove cataolog they are listed on page 23. By the time you figure the costs for the components, you are not saving much other than the fact you do not have to dig for corner posts or pour concrete. If you or anyone you know has used these, please give me some feedback.
Thanks - Matt


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a neighbor that uses Tposts for their corner bracing. It seems to be working for them - I believe their fence is high tencel (sp?). they have 5-6 strands of wire on it with tighteners at the corner. Thanks for posting the name of those things! I wanted to do some. I am not sure with my sandy soil that I could use them on highly tightened wires, but I am sure it will work with plain old electric.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

There was a system out for years that used a lightweight metal, can't remember the name but they were useless, we've got parts of those scattered in various places. DH is an engineer and welder and he made a bracing system out of heavy gauge steel that looks like this Wedge-Loc system and we've had no problems at all with ours. Some of the corner posts have been up now for 3 or 4 years, so I'd expect this to work.

Biggest issue with this kind of system seems to be animals hitting the fence (deer here) and popping the brace post out of the collar ... or livestock rubbing against the posts and dislodging the brace post from the collar. If the collar is deep enough and sturdy enough to keep this from happening, shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

Neighbor put them in several years ago most of them came apart. I tried them did not feel they were that good have replaced all but two with hedge corner posts. Do not feel they are worth the price.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got a grocery bag full of these. I could never get them to work properly.

Good luck.


----------



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

Sassafras,

I've used a few of them and they seem to be okay most of the time, however, the cost of them just made them prohibitive for extensive use. 

The cows do push on the fence occasionally and the posts pop out of the little fixtures that they are supposed to be in. They can usually be put back together, but if the T-post gets moved by the pushing, then they don't go back together well.

I only bought them one time and decided not to use anymore of them.

Tom in TN


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

^^^^^^ what they said.....work good for a year then seem to fall apart


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

A fence is a long term investment. If done properly, it should last for many years. It is difficult to beat properly constructed wood H braces.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

From the listing in the catalog it appears that there are locking wedges that are supposed to keep them from popping out easily. They suggest using 7' t-posts in the corners and still bracing with a tightened diaganol wire. There area I am thnking of using them in may or may not be a permanant pasture so that is what lured them to me. Thanks for the feedback!
Matt


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Umm yeah...They absolutely did *NOT* work for me at all....Tried using them to make a divider in my barn to keep poultry in one end away form the other animals....every time I looked something was falling off it. And yes I followed the instructions perfectly.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I purchased some used at auction recently, have not used them yet.

I was under the impression that they would work all right for a electric temporary, or internal fence. That what I will use them for.

As you are aware, they are pretty expensive.

For a permanent, perimeter fence, I'd just (and did) use wood posts and do it right the first time.

Corners are the most important part of any fence and is not the place to skimp.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I've had them on my high tensile fence for 5 years, they have done fine, maybe my soil conditions help?? No idea.

I used an 8' T post in the corners, 6 footers on the rest. I cranked that fence tight and it has done me proud, like I said 5 years and counting.

I have even used them for the horizontal cross posts between wooden posts, so much easier than drilling and pinning.

I like them and would recommend them,

Carol K


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Carol how do you put them for horizontal cross posts between wooden posts....we might learn something......can we get a picture ?


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

myersfarm, they have a website with pictures, directions and tips for installation. For using as a hortizontal brace between wood posts, you do not use the collar but rather drive 2 nails a predetermined distance apart and slide the 90 degree socket onto the nails. I did go ahead and order the components that I need from Kencove last night. My considering factors include that I was able to buy dozens of newer 7' galvanized t-posts late this summer at auction for an average cost of $1.25 each. I do not have any wooden posts on hand for corners and since this may or may not be a permanant pasture I was trying to keep the input cost low. The 3 corner bracing systems along with an extra 60 degree socket and wedge as well as 100 t-post clips rn me $78 which allowed for free shipping. This will be installed Thanksgiving weekend and I will report back with my ease of installation. One thing to note is that they mention it to be critical that the corners need to stay correctly tensioned to help keep the components in place.
Matt


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I tried these about 20 years ago. I soon gave up on them and tossed them into the scrap pile with the rest of the junk. They appeared to be made of some sort of aluminum alloy and distorted badly with very little tension on the wire. One of those things that look good on paper but perform poorly in actual use. At least that was my experience with them.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

SASSAFRAS yes i did it the way of instructions but as i said only lasted a year but they have worked for 5 years for carol why I asked her to show we might learn I still have bunches of them still in boxes...also the more expenive ones the ones with two pipes bradded together...I bought at a store close out...but still can not get them to stay together so I must be doing something wrong


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I posted pics once before I think on this site? I wonder if I can find them, I will try.

Carol K


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Carol if you are able to come across the pictures I would like to see them. My order from Kencove arrived today and it looks like Friday and Saturday will be the installation days for the wedge-loc. I will post my results but I am excited about not having to buy wood posts or dig/tamp corner holes.
Matt


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

When the sun comes up I will go and take more, good luck I hope they work as well as mine do, I love them.

Carol K


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

http://www.midhilldexters.com/wedgelockcorners.htm

OK I put four pics at the above link, 2 showing the use on field fence, which was my pig pen, and 2 showing on high tensile. The field fence has done 3 years of pigs and the high tensile has been up 5 years on the same corners. You will note on the high tensile pic I have added 2 of the grey electric 90 degree corners, I found that the T posts make the regular high tensile corner pieces pull at an angle that eventually makes them crack, so used the 90 to ease the wire around the corner. 
If I am not making sense let me know. There is a heavy frost on the posts, very cold here this morning. If you can copy the pics from my web site and get them on here you have permission to do so.
If there is anything else I can help you with just ask, good look with your project.

Carol K


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Well after 2 windy days of building fence, my experience with the wedge-loc system was very pleasant. They advertise being functional on all Canadian, Mexican and US made t-posts, but I did find them difficult to use a the galvanized posts I picked up at auction this summer. The galvanization process made the posts slightly larger than standard which prevented the collar from turning into position. The 3 corners I made with them are all very stout and in an attempt to push them to their limits, I managed to bend a t-post in one corner when tensioning one section of barbed wire. All things considered they were very pleasant to use and both my parents and wife commented on how well they worked out. My only complaint is that I did not order enought extra components to do other projects such as installing a gate in the middle of a barbed wire section. Much easier than diggingand setting wood corner and brace posts.
Matt


----------

